# 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!



## D.I.Y (5. Januar 2010)

*2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Hallo Leute, 

also ich habe hier mal eine Frage:

Ich und mein Nachbar haben beide DSL Light (384 kbit/s) und zocken gerne online. Nun haben wir doch TS3 rausbekommen und wir setzen das natürlich ein. Nur kann man damit nicht mehr vernünftig online zocken, da dort der Ping mit meiner/unserer Leitung hoch geht ins Unspielbare.

Also entweder TS2 benutzen, oder ich versuche folgendes:

Wir haben ein LAN - Kabel zwischen den Fenstern hängen, somit können wir uns auch im LAN verbinden. Und TS3 geht ja auch im LAN, ich mache einfach einen Server auf meinem PC. Das klappt auch wunderbar. Nur muss ich oder er seinen Router (also das Internet) abstecken, sodass sich der PC mit nur einem Router verbindet und dann ist der Netzwerkzugriff erfolgreich. 

Wenn niemand seinen Router aussteckt, findet er unter meiner IP Adresse im Netzwerk nichts, andersherum genauso.

Also gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass er über seinen Internet-Anschluss online geht und ich über meinen, aber das er trotzdem auf den TS3 Server joinen kann, der auf meinem PC läuft?

Er hat an seinem PC auch 2 Ethernet Anschlüsse, ich nur einen und jeder von uns hat auch einen Switch daheim.

Ich hoffe auf gute Antworten


MfG


D.I.Y


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Zwei Router im Netz aktiv sowieso schlechte Idee, wenn DHCP aktiviert. Vielleicht liegt es daran?

Benutzt Ihr bei deinem Nachbar auch beide Ethernet Anschlüsse? Kannst vielleicht mal ne kleine Skizze machen?


----------



## D.I.Y (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Also DHCP haben beide Router an. Ich werde es mal versuchen bei einem DHCP auszumachen, nur bekommt dann der andere Router mit deaktiviertem DHCP eine IP von dem anderen Router zugewiesen? Ich glaube kaum... Wenn die beiden Router im gleichen Netz wären und verschiedene IP's hätten, könnte ich diese unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen eintragen und es sollte doch gehen?

Und wie ausführlich soll ich die Skizze machen? Also ich habe meinen Router an meinem Switch und meinen PC an diesem gleichen Switch. In diesen Switch geht auch das Kabel meines Nachbarn. Normalerweise steckt er dann in seinen PC dieses Kabel ein, wenn wir etwas übers LAN machen. Er hat an seinem PC 2 Ethernet Ports und auch einen Switch der mit seinem Router verbunden ist.


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Du könntest ganz einfach die IPs statisch vergeben. So kann jeder PC seinen eigenen Router als Std. Gateway eintragen. Dann sollte es gehen. Zwei DHCP Server in einem Netz geht nie gut.

Das mit den 2 Ports an dem PC des Nachbarn iss nicht so einfach. Die Programme wissen ja nicht, welche Schnittstelle sie wann benutzen sollen. Am einfachsten ist es, eure beiden Netze durch zwei Switche (einer bei dir, einer bei ihm) zu verbinden, dann die IPs statisch vergeben und die jeweiligen Gateways und DNS Server (auch das Gateway) in die PCs eintragen. Dann habt ihr ein homogenes Netz, mit zwei Gateways.


----------



## D.I.Y (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Ok, aber die Gateways haben doch beide die gleiche IP, wenn beide Telekom Speedports sind? Also wie kann man dem Gateway (in diesem Falle ein Router) eine andere IP zuweisen, als (standardmäßig) 192.168.2.1?


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Hm, geht das bei den Speedports nicht? Musst mal im Routermenü suchen.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, geht das bei den Speedports nicht? Musst mal im Routermenü suchen.



Klar geht das: Im Menü auf Netzwerk -> LAN

da kannste die IP ändern. Was sind das für Speedports?


----------



## D.I.Y (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Ich hab bis jetzt keine Funktion dafür in meinem Speedport W501V gefunden...

Edit: Ahh super!

Danke Hasamaatlas, dank dir weiß ich nun wie's geht


----------



## Hasamaatlas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Was für nen Speedport hat Dein Kollege?


----------



## D.I.Y (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube den W502V.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

So, versuch mal folgendes:

hänge mal jeweils an den LAN-Port vom Router den Switch dran, dann den Rechner und das Kabel was zum Kollegen geht. Dann IP-Adressen einstellen.
*
DU:*
192.168.1.1 -> Router
192.168.1.2 -> Dein Rechner
255.255.255.0 -> Subnetz Dein Rechner
192.168.1.1 -> Dein Rechner DNS und Standardgateway

*ER:*
192.168.1.10 -> Router
192.168.1.11 -> Kollege Rechner
255.255.255.0 -> Subnetz Kollege Rechner
192.168.1.10 -> Kollege Rechner DNS und Standardgateway

Alle beide am besten noch in dieselbe Arbeitsgruppe.

Hab Dir mal noch eben nen Bild gemalt. So müßte das wenn ich mich nicht irre funktionieren.

DHCP auf beiden Routern deaktivieren.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Genau das was ich geschrieben hab, so müsst es gehen.


----------



## D.I.Y (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*



Hasamaatlas schrieb:


> So, versuch mal folgendes:
> 
> hänge mal jeweils an den LAN-Port vom Router den Switch dran, dann den Rechner und das Kabel was zum Kollegen geht. Dann IP-Adressen einstellen.
> *
> ...




Alles klar, ich werde es mal so versuchen, aber normalerweise müsste es doch auch funktionieren wenn nur ein Router DHCP ausmacht. Also genau: Ich mache DHCP aus, und stecke meinen Router ab, sodass ich eine IP von seinem Router bekomme. Dann stecke ich meinen Router wieder an mit einer anderen IP als Gateway als sein Router, gebe das in den Netzwerkeinstellungen an, und es geht, oder?


----------



## Hasamaatlas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Genau das was ich geschrieben hab, so müsst es gehen.



War mir jetzt nicht mehr wirklich sicher aber 2 Meinungen sind besser als eine.

Vergebt den Routern erstmal die oben genannten IP's ohne euch untereinander zuverkabeln. Wenn das erledigt ist stöpselt das Fensterkabel. Von DHCP halt ich nicht wirklich viel. Machs aus und schreib Dir die IP's irgendwo aufn Zettel.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*



Hasamaatlas schrieb:


> War mir jetzt nicht mehr wirklich sicher aber 2 Meinungen sind besser als eine.
> 
> Vergebt den Routern erstmal die oben genannten IP's ohne euch untereinander zuverkabeln. Wenn das erledigt ist stöpselt das Fensterkabel. Von DHCP halt ich nicht wirklich viel. Machs aus und schreib Dir die IP's irgendwo aufn Zettel.



Genau, oder lad dir nen IP Scanner runter.


----------



## D.I.Y (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Ich kann mir die IP's auch so gut merken 

Also ich werde es gleich mal versuchen, da mein Nachbar jetzt da ist.


----------



## Hasamaatlas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke, 2 Router verbinden für TS... Bitte lesen!*

Na dann viel Glück. Ich schreibs mir immer auf. Sind ein paar bei mir und man wird ja älter.


----------

